# Der schlechteste Marvel-Film ist ein Riesen-Hit auf Netflix!



## Khaddel (13. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der schlechteste Marvel-Film ist ein Riesen-Hit auf Netflix!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Der schlechteste Marvel-Film ist ein Riesen-Hit auf Netflix!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Cap1701D (13. September 2022)

Da es bei Netflix nur noch wenig gescheite Ware gibt, schaut der ausgetrocknete Konsument jede neue Ware - auch wenns der größte Scheiß ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (14. September 2022)

Hab mir den Film vor einigen Wochen auf Amazon Prime gegeben. Nun, was soll ich sagen? Es gibt bedeutend bessere Filme. Aber mega schlecht fand ich ihn jetzt auch nicht. War ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## RudiRuessel (14. September 2022)

Wieso kommt der eigentlich auf Netflix und nicht auf Disney+?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

RudiRuessel schrieb:


> Wieso kommt der eigentlich auf Netflix und nicht auf Disney+?


Weil die Rechte am Spidey-Verse, wozu auch seine Rivalen wie Venom und Morbius, Sony gehören. Leider... 
Hätte auch alles lieber gesammelt in D+. Schade, dass sich Sony und Disney da anscheinend nicht einigen können.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab mir den Film vor einigen Wochen auf Amazon Prime gegeben. Nun, was soll ich sagen? Es gibt bedeutend bessere Filme. Aber mega schlecht fand ich ihn jetzt auch nicht. War ganz unterhaltsam.


Ich fand den ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich ok. Die Special Effects fand ich sogar sehr gut. Ein düsterer Spidey Film mit Morbius, Venom, und Carnage wäre schon ziemlich nice.


----------



## bide (15. September 2022)

NETFLIX aka das RTL2 der Streamingdienste.


----------



## Sirpopp (15. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab mir den Film vor einigen Wochen auf Amazon Prime gegeben. Nun, was soll ich sagen? Es gibt bedeutend bessere Filme. Aber mega schlecht fand ich ihn jetzt auch nicht. War ganz unterhaltsam.


Da hab ich ihm mir auch angesehen (zusammen mit nem Kumpel) und wir waren beide in unserer Erwartung bestätigt dass der Film grottenschlecht ist - ist halt immer auch Geschmackssache.

Denke die Theorie dass viele mal reingeschaut haben um zu sehen ob er wirklich soooo schlecht ist, ist vermutlich schon nicht so abwegig. War bei mir ja auch so.
Da sieht man halt einfach wieder dass Zahlen ohne Kontext NULL Aussagekraft haben.


----------



## s3dr1ck (15. September 2022)

Für heutige Maßstäbe ist es doch bestimmt ein toller Film. Von originellen Ideen und Filmen, die neue Maßstäbe setzen, muss man sich einfach verabschieden. In der heutigen Welt ist kein Platz mehr für Visionen und Herzblut. Große Investitionen in unsichere neuartige Ideen tätigt ja niemand mehr. Viel zu unsicher. Da ist eine neue 0815 Comic-Verfilmung, eine Verfilmung von Spielen oder eine Neuinterpretation von alten Eisen doch viel sicherer. Genau wie Spiele heute nur Kopien von anderen erfolgreichen Konzepten sind, die aus einer Zeit stammen, als man sich noch erlauben konnte, neue Konzepte zu schaffen.

Und das Volk schreit nach Remasters von Spielen, die mal Spass gemacht haben. Das muss die Verzweiflung sein und der unterbewusste Abschied davon, dass vielleicht mal ein Spiel mit eigenen Ideen ein neues Genre schaffen könnte.

Ihr wollt RTL2 also sollt Ihr es auch bekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. September 2022)

Mir gefiel Morbius. Soviele Vampirstreifen gibts ja nicht, da war das mal ne gute Abwechslung im Marvel-Allerlei. Auch wenn die Effekteschlacht im Grunde wieder aufs selbe hinausläuft.


----------



## s3dr1ck (15. September 2022)

Die Annahme, dass Einschaltquoten bei Netflix einen direkten Zusammenhang mit der Qualität eines Films haben, ist sicherlich falsch.
Um den Film zu sehen, benötigt man ein NETFLIX-Abo. Die Einschaltquoten für einen bestimmten Film, der Teil eines Angebots ist, für welches ein Kundenstamm ohnehin schon bezahlt, sind ja nicht vergleichbar mit Kinobesuchen, die eine aktive Kaufentscheidung erfordern.
Wenn es sich bei dem Film nur um den am wenigsten schlechten Film handelt, den die gelangweilten Kunde noch nicht gesehen haben, erklärt das auch solche Zahlen, sagt aber weniger über die Qualität des Films als über die von Netflix.

Was mich dabei am meisten stört: Wir leben in einer Zeit in der miserable Filme die meistgesehenen  sind.  Warum das so ist, ist egal. Entscheidend ist nur, dass es so ist. Man kann die Verblödung der Mehrheit der Menschen überall sehen. Superhelden sind die Antwort auf unsere Probleme, das ist es, was uns so umtreibt. Wird wohl wieder Zeit für einen neuen Captain-America gegen UDSSR als Propaganda-Streifen für die heutige Wähler-Generation.


----------



## Martina (15. September 2022)

Hatte ihn mir für einen Euro bei Amazon geliehen.
Der Brüller ist er nicht, aber eine Grotte nun auch nicht 
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.

Für einen Euro war es ok, im Kino hätte ich mich aber geärgert.


----------



## Holzkerbe (20. September 2022)

> weswegen bei Rotten Tomatoes eine Nutzerbewertung von 71 Prozent zu sehen ist, im Gegensatz zum Critics-Score von gerade einmal 15 Prozent.


Das fasst in einem Satz zusammen, was ich vom Urteil der Filmkritiker halte. In der Regel gefallen wir Filme, welche von diesen zerrissen werden, selten muss ich ihnen recht geben. So z.B. auch bei Venom und dessen Nachfolger. Morbius hab ich noch nicht gesehen, denke aber mal das er mich jetzt auf Netflix ebenso gut unterhalten wird wie schon Venom.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2022)

Holzkerbe schrieb:


> Morbius hab ich noch nicht gesehen, denke aber mal das er mich jetzt auf Netflix ebenso gut unterhalten wird wie schon Venom.


Venom fand ich etwas besser    Das lag aber auch vor allem am Humor. Morbius hat praktisch keinen, nimmt sich ernster.


----------

